# Lfs's in wisconsin... know any?



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've seen a lot of people from Wi so I thought id ask this one...

Seen any good pet shops lately. I'd really like to find agood place that has agood selection on sw equipment, fish, inverts, and all that stuff for areasonable price. Also It would have to be close to nekoosa.

In a couple days me and my are going to go somewhere just for the heck of it. I was planning on wausau but I just wanted to see if theres something new that anyone FOR SURE knows its cool and worth the trip.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

well im going to wausau tomorrow...yay!!! 

Still anybody know of any?????? still no responses...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey, flamingonhot, if you go to wausau, be sure to check out petsmart at around 5 pm. I'll be working  also scales n' tails in point is fairly ghetto, but they have a fairly decent selection of saltwater fish for this part of the state (and don't even think about getting that copperband butterfly in the second top left tank, ITS MINE. Don't bother going to roe's pet garden in wausau, it sucks, it smells, and they only have damsels, and clowns. Petco is "okay" however I never buy fish there unless I quarentine. Best places to go for sw fish is madison, but since you are coming to wausau be sure to stop by petsmart.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fon Du lac has a place called Reef & River that looks pretty nice, at least through the front window. ( it was closed when i saw it. )
www.bestfish.com is the website of one of the more awesome stores in wisconsin, in Greenfield. 12000 gallons of fish! Aquatics Unlimited, I think it's called.
I saw some good looking shop in Green Bay once, but once again, it was closed at the time.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The aquatics unlimited is a impressive store, if i'm in the area i stop by to look, but i dont buy anything as they are pretty overpriced, $70 for a 4" male Fryeri, LMAO don't think so.

But like said, it's impressive store, well worth the stop.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Is scales and tails fairly good these days?

Last time I was there they had dead rats, a very poorly kept seahorses, and very rude people lol. I was going to buy a 75 dollar basilisk from them but the women was too busy and just wanted to go home.... I thought they had a pretty impressive collection of reptiles though.Never realy check out the sw fish though since that was like 5 years before I ever startede a sw tank.

We went to petco and petsmart. I ended up getting a purple pseudochromis, a golden panchax, an anemone, some flake food, and a ton of mysis for the upcoming seahorses and pipefish... I bought like 20 packets I swear...

I was at petsmart but It was like 3 or 2 o clock. All I can say is that I was the kid with the blondish red hair (dyed),blue jeans , and ablack shirt.

Oh yeah do you know that one chick who gets the fish and is ALWAYS smiling and seeming like shes forcing back a laugh? Also, have you gotten your seahorses yet?

And thx everyone for your help!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

When they first opened, scales and tails was HORRIBLE, however, they have greatly cleaned up their act as they "learn" how to take care of fish. 
Petco sold you an anemone? What type? You know they need a lot of light (metal halides) right? I don't like pseudochromis, they are often too territorial for my liking, reminds me of damsels. Golden wonder killies are pretty cool... you picked them out at petsmart right? That tank seems to have a very low death rate in general. I was not at petsmart until 5, so I missed you. I know who you are talking about (the girl smiling) she's stephany (our team lead) not too knowledgable but pretty nice to customers. When she smiles and looks like she's holding back a laugh it usually means that she's stressed out (weird aye?), which she should be rightfully so, our new pet care manager, doesn't care about our pets very much... and we have some ethical issues with him.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

The anemone was a sebae i think they called it, in aboput a week or close to that i'll be getting my new lighting so no prob.

The petsmart tanks are getting nasty on the bottom ones. The one with the panchax's ( the top ones) are cystal clear and look like theya re well taken care of. Everytime I go theyre they are cleaning and have stupid ladders all over the place.lol

Petco Is usually good but when I went there the other day they're sw tanks were kind of cruddy looking. I got the psued because they were originally 20 dollars, they had them for sale for 3. It's doing pretty good. I had it in abreeder trap because I was worried about the dwarf lion eating it. Well it attacked the netting because it saw movement, it jumped out so I said screw it and walked away. I came back and it was trying to pick at the lions head lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol the reason the bottom row looked kinda gross is because I had to syphon the bottom row when I got there, it had yet to be done. The blue tang at petco in the display tank has a nasty case of fin rot and hole in the head.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah they had some siphon thingy on one of the tanks. Pretty spiffy lol, it was hooked into the wall.

My mom wanted one of those blue tangs so bad! She wanted this one yelow one too, she said omg that is so cool and it's big! I was like yeah, its also floating upside down and getting eaten by the other fish lol.

I got my anemone from the display tank. They have some pretty cheap stuff in there, except the snails and mushrom anemones.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I know you already went but for future reference... Tropic Waters in Eau Claire has saltwater, not positive on the quality. Their prices in general are high. Thompsons True Value Hardware is awesome they will order what ever you want and they normally have rare fish in stock anyways. And their prices are not bad at all.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Been to tropic waters, a little pricey, but quality didn't look too bad, they sometimes have sales on fish too..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

hmmm.... desicions decisions...

Maybe some time after christmas I should go up to some of those palces...

I really want to go up to rhinelander to liveaquaria's coral facility and warehouse but it's like 4 hours away.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I bet it would be worth the drive though I know I would if I lived where you do


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Where is Scales & Tales??? Is that in Steven's Point???

Kay


----------

